# Leistungserfassung von 6 1000kVA Trafostationen



## BKR (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein neues Projekt angerissen und bräuchte da ein bisschen Starthilfe 
Es geht darum den Stromverbrauch der gesamten Firma zu messen und zu Loggen, sprich genau zu wissen wann wir auf welchem Trafo wieviel Strom beziehen und das auf einer Web-Visualisierung aufzuzeigen.
Damit wir mögliche stromspitzen brechen bzw abschwächen können oder sogar die Produktionszeiten etwas verlagern können um Energie zu sparen.

Zur Infrastruktur, wir haben 6 Trafostationen mit je einem 1000kVA Trafo,
diese wollen wir einzeln sowie als gesamtes messen.

Ich bin gerade dabei unser Ethernet Netz auszubauen in der Produktion.
Bis anhin sind nur 4 BC9100 von Beckhoff untereinander vernetzt mit ethernet, mein Ziel ist es dieses Netz als Sub-Netz zu unserem Ethernet Netz laufen zu lassen und auch die Leistungserfassung an dieses Sub-Netz anzuschliessen sowie alle kommenden Neuanlagen in der Produktion.

Nun ich bin mir noch unschlüssig wie ich das ganze nun lösen soll und wäre da über ein paar Tips sehr froh...

Hatt jemand von euch schonmal so etwas in der Richtung gemacht ? 

Ich hab nichts finden können imForum ..

Eine Variante wäre pro Trafostation einen BC9100 einzusetzen sowie ein Multimessgerät (2 von den 6 Trafostationen haben bereits ein Janitza UMG96S drin) das einen Getakteten Ausgang für die KWh Messung hatt um die Leistung so zu erfassen ...

Eine andere Variante wäre ein WAGO Controller, WAGO hatt anscheinend eine Leistungsklemme die den Stromverbrauch Wirk und Blindleistung berechnet .... 
Hatt Beckhoff auch sowas ?

Würdet Ihr eine Produktlinie fahren und weiter auf Beckhoff setzen oder eher ein anderes Produkt dafür einsetzen ?

Ich wäre froh über euer Feedback ... 

Gruss


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2009)

Hi



> Es geht darum den Stromverbrauch der gesamten Firma zu messen und zu Loggen, sprich genau zu wissen wann wir auf welchem Trafo wieviel Strom beziehen und das auf einer Web-Visualisierung aufzuzeigen.


Trafo  20 KV nach 0,4 KV   ?




> Damit wir mögliche stromspitzen brechen bzw abschwächen können oder sogar die Produktionszeiten etwas verlagern können um Energie zu sparen.


Wie wollt ihr sparen  ?
Ich denke ihr habt einen 15 min/Tarif  ?

Ihr wollt die Lastspitzen reduzieren  ?


Energiebezug Eigen oder EVU ?


----------



## Chräshe (16 Oktober 2009)

Hallo BKR,



> Hatt Beckhoff auch sowas ?


  Ich wollte schon meckern und vorschlagen mal im Katalog zu schauen, 
da hab ich es selbst nicht auf Anhieb gefunden… 
- sie sind unter den Analogklemmen versteckt, wo sie auch dazugehören…
KL3403 | 3-Phasen-Leistungsmessklemme für „K-Bus“ passend für BC9100
EL3403 | 3-Phasen-Leistungsmessklemme für „EtherCAT“



> Würdet Ihr eine Produktlinie fahren und weiter auf Beckhoff setzen oder eher ein anderes Produkt dafür einsetzen?


  Wenn du dich unterfordert fühlst, oder die Arbeit knapp wird, 
solltest du so oft wie möglich wechseln…  ;-)

    Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2009)

Hi

Ich würde sagen, dass Beckhoff schon O.K. sei.
(Da schon Hardware verwendet)


Der Leistungsklemme gesamt würde ich eine eine andere Wahl treffen.

Z.b.  Janitza

Siehe diesen Link hier:  http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11927


----------



## jabba (16 Oktober 2009)

Prüf doch mal ob man bei dem Janitza Ethernet nachrüsten kann, eventuelle ist es auch billiger und einfache das Janitza Gerät gegen ein Gerät direkt mit Ethernet zu tausche, dadurch bekommst Du alle informationen und nicht nur die Pulse pro KWh.
#zb.B. http://www.janitza-net.de/index.php?id=11


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Danke für die Raschen Antworten...*

Guten Morgen



> Trafo 20 KV nach 0,4 KV ?


 
Ja genau .... 



> Wie wollt ihr sparen ?
> Ich denke ihr habt einen 15 min/Tarif ?
> 
> Ihr wollt die Lastspitzen reduzieren ?
> ...


 
Ja hauptsählich gehts darum die Lastspitzen so weit wie möglich zu reduzieren.
Was meinst du mit Eigenbezug oder EVU ? 

@ Cräshe Ok überredet und danke noch fürs raussuchen der Klemmen, hab die echt nicht gesehen  

Gruss BKR


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Janitza...*

@ Jabba 

Naja bei Janitza gibts die UMG96s nur mit RS232, RS485 oder Profibus anbindung direkt mit Ethernet gibts die nicht.
http://www.janitza-net.de/index.php?id=49

Gruss BKR


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (19 Oktober 2009)

*Janitza UMG507E*

Ich habe letzte Woche das Janitza Leistungsmessgerät UMG507E mit Ethernet in Betrieb genommen, es läuft prima. 

An das UMG507E können (als Modbus Master über die RS485) bis zu 31 UMG96S angeschlossen werden.

Außerdem gibt es schon eine Applikation in der Doku, bei der die Übergabe der Messwerte als Analogwerte auf eine 750er Wago SPS dargestellt ist (über RS485 Modbus).
Software GridVis und psw basic zur Konfiguration und Auswertung gibts kostenlos dazu ! (psw professional kostet Liste 500 €, brauch ich aber für meine Anwendung nicht). Schau mal unter www.janitza.de, da findest Du viel Doku !

Viele Grüße

SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Umg 507*



> Ich habe letzte Woche das Janitza Leistungsmessgerät UMG507E mit Ethernet in Betrieb genommen, es läuft prima.
> 
> An das UMG507E können (als Modbus Master über die RS485) bis zu 31 UMG96S angeschlossen werden.
> 
> ...


 
Aber das heisst du bist mit Modbus von Gerät zu Gerät gefahren oder ?
Und nur das Auswertegerät selber hatt eine Ethernetschnittstelle ? 
Mein Problem ist das die Distanz zwischen zwei Trafostationen ca. 150m beträgt, das würde heissen das ich einiges an Kabel verlegen müsste, diese Arbeit würde entfallen wenn ich jedes Gerät einzeln auf das bereits vorhandene Ethernet Netz anhängen könnte.

Gruss BKR


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (19 Oktober 2009)

Hallo BKR, 

nein, _ich_ habe nur ein einziges UMG507E, an dem hängen zur Überwachung zwei Kompressoren mit Summenstromwandlern. 

Ich wollte nur hinweisen auf die Möglichkeit, dass an das UMG507E eben auch UMG96S angeschlossen werden können. Das einfachste ist in Deinem Fall natürlich, wenn Du nur UMG507E verwendest, die kannst Du alle ans Ethernet hängen. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## BKR (19 Oktober 2009)

*Umg507e*

Hllo SPS-Fuzzi

Was kostet denn so ein Gerät ?
Wie funktioniert die Web-Visualisierung bei deinem Gerät ? 
Gruss BKR


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (19 Oktober 2009)

*Janitza UMG507E*

Hallo BKR, 

das Gerät hat ca. 900 € gekostet, die Stromwandler kommen mit je ca. 80 € noch hinzu. 

Die Webvisualisierung ist praktisch schon im Gerät integriert, du kannst also die fertigen Websites verwenden oder dir deine eigenen Websites (z.B. mit eurem Firmenlogo) schaffen und per mitgelieferten Uploader auf das Gerät ziehen. 

Irgendwo im Web hats mal eine Site gegeben, da war so ein Messgerät online und man konnte sich die Livewerte anschauen - vielleicht fragst Du mal bei Janitza nach. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------

